# Presonus Audiobox 96 vs Komplete Audio 1 vs...



## mikek1357 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I'm looking to buy my first USB audio interface. It has to be cheapo (ofcourse), what are some suggestions?

I was already looking at the Presonus and the Komplete, but any other suggestions on or around 100$ is helpful.

What's important for me is a proper headphone output, though it doesn't have to drive 250ohm headphones. (AKG 55ohms would be nice though)

Everything is an improvement as my first track ever was mixed and mastered on cheap samsung headphones I got with my phone and a realtek cheap chipset.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 1, 2020)

For the love of all that is holy, steer clear of the NI Komplete Audio 1.
Presonus, and Focusrite are the brands I would look at in that price range.
But I've also seen people on here give gruff about Focusrite. 
For me I've been rocking Focusrite interfaces for the past 10 years without a single glitch or hiccup.

Look at what inputs and outputs you need. 
The Presonus has 2 combi inputs for XLR and ¼", while the Focustite only has 1 combi and 1 ¼". 

Also look at the included software for the interface and see what appeals to you. 
If i was just starting out the software bundle from Presonus is pretty tasty. You get Studio 1 Artist and Live Lite, while Focusrite get you Protools Free and Live lite.


----------



## onebitboy (May 1, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> For the love of all that is holy, steer clear of the NI Komplete Audio 1.


Any particular reason?


----------



## devonmyles (May 1, 2020)

Probably a little more than you your budget but, the Steinberg UR series are pretty good. 
The UR22 mkII and the UR22C are worth looking into. The reviews are always very favourable.
I used to have the UR22 and a few months back moved up to the UR22C. Never had any problems and both very stable. Regular driver updates as well.


----------



## Stevo B (May 2, 2020)

devonmyles said:


> Probably a little more than you your budget but, the Steinberg UR series are pretty good.
> The UR22 mkII and the UR22C are worth looking into. The reviews are always very favourable.
> I used to have the UR22 and a few months back moved up to the UR22C. Never had any problems and both very stable. Regular driver updates as well.


I have a presonus 96 for my laptop and a Steinberg UR44 in my desktop studio. Both are rock solid metal boxes and never crash. I'm sure there are higher spec interfaces but I couldn't be happier with either. The PreSonus being USB powered is very portable. Just does the job.


----------

